# Is there an inexpensive USB-C hub available anywhere?



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

A hub that has both a USB-C output and multiple USB-C inputs? There seems to be hardly any available on Amazon, and the few that are there are expensive, like approaching $90-100.

I see a lot of USB-C ‘splitters’ on eBay with one output and two inputs, but these all seem to be just for Android phones to charge and use headphones.

USB-C has been around for a long time now, why would hubs still be rare and pricey? USB-A hubs are dirt cheap. I need one to use the TS4K’s single USB-C port for both a wired Ethernet adapter and a thumb drive.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Because multiple usb-c is still rare. Heck, even getting two of them on a power bank is fairly new. And considering most usb A on hubs are 3.0, you can easily use a USB A to C adapter which many come free with phones these days. Unless of course you're in Apple's camp. Then you can just buy them. They're not expensive. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

Thought I'd mention that instead of a hub I bought a different wired Ethernet adapter, the UGREEN one. It has the added benefit of connecting to the TS4K via the micro USB power port. This leaves the USB-C port free!

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01N1X2...abc_4WGZT4RG2CYD08H1FEK7?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------

